# original radio and 8 track hookup



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Im taking out the tape deck that was hanging under the dash and hooking up the original radio and 8 track player! So far it seems like I dont have any power and dont know were the speeker wires hook up on the original equipment! I some one could piont me in the right derection I would be very happy! Oh by the way this is in a 69 GTO!


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

I like your plan. I have the original radio and 8-track in my '69. 
I hope you're not dealing with a rats nest of aftermarket wires underneath your dash. I'm guessing that many of the output wires and plug jacks have been cut or discarded. The OEM setup should be rather simple with 1 front speaker and 1 rear speaker.


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

correct wiring for factory system is shown in the factory service manual for your 69.


----------

